# Random  Order



## Raw Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

I placed an order on Feb. 24 from attitude. Been swamped but I thought Id go ahead and put this post up. On March 2  tracked the order number on USPS and it said mail was recieved in New York Feb28. Checked today and it still says that Ill keep this updated and see if my order goes smooth. BTW I ordered 3 Sour Diesel from Medical Seeds and 3Kushberry from DNA. Ill post pics when I get my seeds.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 4, 2010)

Must of the mail goes through NY for Custom. My tracking never updated from NY until it was at my door!


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Patience my friend. Had the same issue about when are the gonna arrive? 2 days later they were sitting in the box.


----------



## Raw Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

wuts up bro .Aint stessin jus wanted to chronicle a order. So all the people who havent get a feel bout what orderin from attitude seed  all about.


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Goooooood luuuuuuck on that one brother!


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Us postal is gonna get wikey on ya! Not real good about updating thier website!


----------



## Raw Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

probly got millions of mail comin thru everyday so im just smokin till that get here ill post pics of entire order from freebies to the shirt tho


----------



## godtea (Mar 8, 2010)

if NY got it on the 28th and you still haven't gotten it on the 4th . to me ,it looks like a problem 
If you haven't gotten it by today 3/08 you are most likely screwed
sorry charlie


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 8, 2010)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Must of the mail goes through NY for Custom. My tracking never updated from NY until it was at my door!



This was my experience as well both times.

I wouldn't say you're screwed if it's not here today, I've seen an average of ten working days.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah the tracking never updates for USPS....even on regular packages


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> Yeah the tracking never updates for USPS....even on regular packages


 
Not true.  I recently tracked a package and it had updates regularly, sometimes 2 updates in the same day...so "never" is not accurate.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

:confused2: my USPS has been mostly spot on with its tracking. :confused2:


----------



## Raw Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

Got them in mail today. 3 sour d and 3 kush. I got a shirt that has a sideshot of a skull and playing cards down the middle.Id post pics but my bro stole my cam. Either way ordered on Feb24 they Atude recieved my order the25th, it was in NY28th and on my doorstep March 8th.Total time 12days. Im pretty satisfied with the A-Tude and none of my seeds were crushed.


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Hehehe, congrats brother!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 8, 2010)

i got my seeds from the tude in 7 days. not bad. one seed was crushed and am having trouble with them about it though, i mean i did pay for guaranteed shipping for a reason...


----------



## godtea (Mar 10, 2010)

glad I was wrong 
it might have happened before ; But I could be mistaken


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you received your seeds. Since I ordered a day or two after you I expect that mine will be here today or tomorrow!!


----------

